# Rami trigger trouble



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a Rami P with the curved trigger. I love the gun but everytime I shoot I pay a price in my trigger finger. I use to call it "trigger slap" but I think a better decription would be a harsh trigger vibration which causes a blister after awhile. Anybody have any suggestion, trigger job, replace the curved trigger with the combat style, anything?
Thanks


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Where does the blister and/or tenderness show up on the finger? On the fingertip, top joint, inside the finger by the nail? Data, data...need data.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking at the finger palm down. Right side of the the first pad. If you can imagine.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

IIRC, you have been experiencing this for quite some time. Have you tried protecting the area of the finger, maybe wear a glove? If you think there is something wrong with the gun, have you contacted CZ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is the trigger rough? Or smooth?
Does the trigger have sharp or rough edges?
Does the trigger end in a sharp-edged curve or point?

Something is rubbing your finger raw, and shouldn't be. Here's how to find out what it is:
Empty the pistol very carefully, and _put all of your cartridges in another room_. Now, pay careful attention to what's going on, as you repeatedly pull the trigger. Watch. Feel. Look closely.

OK, now report back to us what you have observed.
I bet that it's a sharp or rough edge, somewhere where there should be smoothness.

BTW: Is the trigger plastic, or metal?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

gilfo said:


> Looking at the finger palm down. Right side of the the first pad. If you can imagine.


Are you sure that your fingertip is on the middle of the trigger? I had the same problem when I got back into shooting handguns. It was with an EAA Witness .45 ACP though. Turned out that my fingertip position was at the bottom of the trigger, rather than the middle. When the trigger was pulled, the recoil would put pressure on that same part of my finger by pinching the flesh between the trigger guard and the bottom of the trigger. It was weird because, when firing, I wouldn't feel a thing. About an hour afterwards I would notice either tenderness or a blister in the same spot that you spoke of. Just my .02. Hope it helps.:smt033


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I have it in the middle of the trigger. I think it might have something to do with the curved trigger. Does anyone have any experience with the combat trigger. My hesitation on trying that is if it makes the trigger to far away, I have small hands and the reach may become a problem.


----------

